# Ultradrol Log!



## girpy (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey all, just checked and my ultradrol comes in tomorrow so figured I should start this thing up.

Info about myself: 
6'1" 165 lb
10-12% bf
training is every other day push/pull split
no cardio but do manual labor all day for job, have enough trouble keeping weight on.
Diet is on point, lots of protein, veggies every day, lots of milk/nuts for fats and whole grains (oatmeal!) for carbs, Aiming for 3500 calories a day, atleast 250 g protein. 


For my cycle I will be running Liv52 and fish oil as my supplements and using Jack3d as my preworkout as well as of course the 2 pills of ultradrol, 1 morning 1 night.

Looking forward to getting off work tomorrow and starting this up!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 22, 2011)

Subbd.


----------



## girpy (Aug 23, 2011)

I took 1 UD last night and 1 this morning. Now off to work then the gym. Not expecting anything on whats really still the 1st day of this stuff, but will report back anything out of the ordinary.

Also thanks orbit for the "Ass Lightning" energy shot, will be trying that today as well lol.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## GMO (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm in for the ride....very curious about this compound.

Wow, 6'1 165? You better get to eating bro!

Also, shouldn't this be in the "Anabolic Zone"?


----------



## girpy (Aug 23, 2011)

GMO said:


> I'm in for the ride....very curious about this compound.
> 
> Wow, 6'1 165? You better get to eating bro!
> 
> Also, shouldn't this be in the "Anabolic Zone"?



*insert line about how I really eat alot just cant gain weight*

I work 12 hours a day 7 days a week doing manual labor type work (gotta earn enough to pay for school this year >.< )

and figured it should go here but if anyone thinks otherwise just let me know and I will ask a mod to move it.


----------



## girpy (Aug 23, 2011)

on a side note, the ass lightning energy shot was great, workout was back / biceps day, hit +60 on weighted pullups but weight kept slipping out of my feet. anyone have a suggestion for a good dip/pullup belt or weighted vest?

No sides so far, but felt great in the gym, kept wanting to do 1 more set.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 23, 2011)

i always hear ppl saying they eat alot and cant gain weight...i cant get over it...i just eat an extra meal and i gain 5 lbs.

good luck with the log man


----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2011)

brad1224 said:


> i always hear ppl saying they eat alot and cant gain weight...i cant get over it...i just eat an extra meal and i gain 5 lbs.
> 
> good luck with the log man


 
Me too I just have to look @ food and gain weight!


----------



## carmineb (Aug 24, 2011)

I was really curious about ultradrol, it was either going ASAS or try uldradrol.  I look forward to how you do!!!  

Jag, I just have to think about food and I start to feel bloated, I think I gave back a loop on my belt buckle just replying to this post!

why not do a before and after pic shot(s)....


----------



## girpy (Aug 24, 2011)

I will have a pic asap I need to find my camera.

No sides yet, today was off day, after work tomorrow will be push day, will report back after that.


----------



## girpy (Aug 29, 2011)

sorry about the lack of activity on here, 1st time doing a log and sort of forgot to check in >.< 

but to update, so far I am up 4 lbs, yet feel a bit leaner. Absolutely no sides so as of today bumping it up to 12 mg per day to test how that affects me.

off to the gym, will try to keep up with the updates more regularly.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 1, 2011)

Up 4lbs very nice. Any strength increases?


----------



## girpy (Sep 3, 2011)

Honestly hard to say if my strength is going up or if its more just the extra mass helping me get some extra reps (so would say minimal strength gains so far, but mass gains so far are pretty dry and solid)

Still no side effects even off the 12 mg per day, this week going to eat 4500 calories a day and see if I can up the weight more as I seem to be stalled in last 3 or so days.


----------



## girpy (Sep 4, 2011)

Another great back workout, wish I had squeezed it in before my 12 hour work shift. one thing I notice about this stuff and it could very well be placebo but even after work all day once I get into the gym and start warming up, I feel like I can go on forever, and noticing better pumps as well. Still no sides and still dosing at 12 mg per day.


----------



## gamma (Sep 5, 2011)

jus found ur log , i am in for the ride ..i think as far as where its at doesn't  matter there is more traffic in Anabolic Zone is all .


----------



## carmineb (Sep 5, 2011)

girpy said:


> Another great back workout, wish I had squeezed it in before my 12 hour work shift. one thing I notice about this stuff and it could very well be placebo but even after work all day once I get into the gym and start warming up, I feel like I can go on forever, and noticing better pumps as well. Still no sides and still dosing at 12 mg per day.


 

exactly.  I was on DMZ, 13 ethyl and epistane for a stack and I felt exactly the same way, I go to the gym, dragging m ass and after a few sets, my mind focused and I cold go on forever and the aggression lasted thru the whole workout, i was doing abs at the end as if they were my first set of the night.  I had to think, ok, enough is enough, always kept my workouts around an hour tho to be safe


----------



## girpy (Sep 11, 2011)

carmineb said:


> exactly.  I was on DMZ, 13 ethyl and epistane for a stack and I felt exactly the same way, I go to the gym, dragging m ass and after a few sets, my mind focused and I cold go on forever and the aggression lasted thru the whole workout, i was doing abs at the end as if they were my first set of the night.  I had to think, ok, enough is enough, always kept my workouts around an hour tho to be safe



great feeling isn't it? wish there was something I could take year round that gave that effect.


----------



## girpy (Sep 11, 2011)

also bad update guys......fell off a ladder last night that resulted in this....

5db85.jpg at Free Image Hosting


sorry couldnt figure out resizing but basically my right hand cant handle any pressure for a bit, so no gym for a week or so, any opinions on if i should just keep on the UD or stop due to this? dont want to stop this early but also dont want to beat up my liver for no positive results.


----------



## gamma (Sep 12, 2011)

call it quits man, and live to fight  for another day========== sorry man that sucks


----------



## girpy (Sep 12, 2011)

took my last UD this morning to even out this cycle at 3 weeks. going to start PCT tonight. Any suggestions? I have nolva and clomid, or can grab any OTC product if needed. Thanks


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Sep 19, 2011)

Damn, what'd you do, get run over by the wagon you fell off of? Shit man, that sucks. Take care of that shit.


----------

